# Nhịp đồng điệu bất ngờ của Thủy Top và Hoàng Thùy Linh



## blackberry97 (21 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Thủy Top và Hoàng Thùy Linh, hai hot girl một thời không còn chuộng phong cách hở hang, mà bất ngờ kín đáo. Họ đã muốn trở thành những cô gái ngoan.*



























































​

_Nguồn : Phunutoday_​


----------

